# Another advice for a newbie thread!!



## Andyw (May 25, 2015)

hi all,

hoping to tap into the collective wisdom on here. Looking for a machine and grinder, mainly to make latte.

ive been lurking here for a while, and looking at all the usual sites (bella barista, my espresso, coffee omega, etc) and started off looking at silvias, have moved up to the fracino cherub, via the Piccino and quick mill silvano.

as everyone says there are massive price differences between different retailers. I like the idea if the made in Britain fracinos and I want to avoid wanting a better one by the middle of next month.

cherub is pushing the budget, but is doable, grinder will probably be a mignon.

any thoughts?


----------



## AL1968 (May 3, 2015)

We have a Francis Francis at the moment does both pods and ground coffee. We've had it for years but it's making some of the best coffee I've ever drunk since reading advice on this forum. The main difference being freshly roasted beans from the suppliers recommend here. The grinder has made a massive difference I researched for weeks I originally went for the Mazzer Mini, bought it second hand. It was faulty so went back for a refund. I think I got hung up on the Mazzer hype, yes they are good but advice from Extract Coffee was to consider other options so had a good look round at Bella Barista and went for a chrome Eureka Mignon, more kitchen friendly in looks and size and SWMBO!

Have decided to upgrade the coffee machine and again after a lot of consideration and good advice now waiting for a Rocket R 58 to arrive. I'm still learning, but any questions I have have been answered on here. Happy shopping!


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi and welcome!


----------

